

Ask HN: Is comment saving broken right now? - georgemcbay

Don&#x27;t know if it is just me but when I attempt to reply to comments the replies are not being saved.  No error message or anything when this happens.
======
dang
Yes, sorry about that. It was a bug in some code we deployed this morning. It
affected 172 comments. We've fixed those and fixed the bug.

~~~
georgemcbay
Thanks!

------
Livven
Yes I had issues too and looking at the new comments page [1], it seems there
was an outage of sorts from around 16:00 to 16:40 UTC. Would be interesting to
hear what happened, if any mod/admin wants to share.

EDIT: Seems like all the comments that were submitted during that timeframe
are showing up now.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments)

------
wglb
See the guidelines linked to at the bottom of each page. In particular

 _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If you
want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com._

